# Forrellenangeln am Namsen / Grong



## Orret (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Mein Name ist Michael, bin 31, komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt und bin leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer, der aber auch gerne mal die Spinnrute in die Hand nimmt. 
Ich komme gleich direkt zu meinem Anliegen:
Ich fahre am Freitag nach Norwegen (kanns kaum erwarten), genau gesagt nach Bindal im Nordland. Das ist ca. 65km von Namsen (Grong) entfernt in Richtung Meer. Ich war dort letztes Jahr schon mal. Bisher habe ich beim Wandern in den Seen Forellen bis max 300g gefangen. An Flüssen war ich dort nicht, da die alle Lachs führen und ich davon nicht viel Ahnung habe. Außerdem ist meine Frau dabei, so dass ich zeitlich eingeschränkt bin. Ich würde gern diesmal auch in einem Fluss auf Forellen fischen und habe gelesen, das dies in der Umgebung des Namsen teilweise ganz gut sein soll. Allerdings gab es natürlich keine genauen Tipps. Deshalb meine Frage an euch:
Kennt sich jemand dort in der Gegend um Grong aus und kann mir einen Tipp für das fischen auf Forellen in einem schönen Fluß geben? Kann gerne auch weiter weg sein, wenn es sich lohnt. Es gibt dann auch einen Bericht mit Bildern von mir - versprochen!


PS: Ich weiß ich bin spät dran, aber hab es irgendwie verbammelt früher zu posten …
Sollte jemand Infos zu Seen in Bindal suchen, damit kann ich dienen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## anglerobi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forrellenangeln am Namsen / Grong*

Hallo Orret,

kann dir leider bei deinen Fragen nicht weiterhelfen, aber da ich auch am kommenden Freitag nach Bindal fahre und du ja letztes Jahr schon mal da warst, kannst du mir vielleicht helfen.

Wie lange seid Ihr von Olso nach Bindal gefahren. 
Wir fahren mit der Fähre Kiel / Oslo. 

Gruss aus dem sonnigen Sauerland 

anglerobi


----------



## Norlyr (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forrellenangeln am Namsen / Grong*

Hallo Michael,

ich kann dir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Ich hab zwar am Namsen schon ein paar schöne Forellen fangen können, allerdings war das weiter am Oberlauf in der Nähe von Namsskogan. Wir waren dort auf einem Campingplatz, das Angeln im Namsen war für die Gäste gratis. Da sogar dort was zu fangen war, sollten deine Chancen auf besseren Strecken am Namsen echt gut sein.

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg und poste nachher doch ein paar Bilder!#6


----------



## zwilling (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forrellenangeln am Namsen / Grong*

*Hallo Michael*
Von deinem Urlaubsziel habe ich zwar null Ahnung,aber wir sind gerade aus Südnorwegen zurück. 2 Wochen Süßwasserangeln
ohne Erfahrung in dieser Sache hier in Norwegen. Fische gab es hier in Massen-ca.80% davon waren Bachforellen, der Rest Barsch.Die ersten Tage angelten wir einfach mit Kunstköder
vielversprechende Stellen ab ,aber die Größe der Forellen lag so zwischen20-30 cm.Die Forellen stürtzten sich auf alles,was sich bewegte. Die Gewässer reichten vom Torfstich bis Bergsee überdie ganze Palette. Irgendwann  gings dann los: Torfstich(riesengroß) mit überstehendem Ufer einfach mal die Uferkante mit Pose und Bienenmade abschleppen-so war mein Plan.
Es war der Hammer. Die Größe und Schönheit der Fische ließ
auch die Gefahr , im Moor zu versacken,vergessen.Seitdem wurde nur noch an steil abfallenden Uferkanten gefischt.
Mann konnte im klaren Wasser zusehen wie die Forellen  die Bienenmade inhallierten und dann einfach stehenblieben und das nachste Fressen suchten. In den 2Wochen habe ich keinen einzigen Angler gesehen. Aber leider auch keinen Elch 
dafür aber Unmengen stechender Insekten.
Mein Faszit: Gut gerüstet losfahren-der Rest kommt hier von 
fast ganz allein
MfG Zwilling


----------

